# First time mouse owner



## Calisphere (Feb 14, 2014)

Hello!

I'm a first time mouse owner, with the exception of african soft furs, which are mouse-like-ish (closer to mice than rats in my opinion). At any rate, I picked up eight mice last night of various ages ranging from fuzzy to just now opening eyes. I thought I had sexed out two males and six females but I was doing it in semi-darkness at the reptile shop. I think I have half males, half females.

Right now I have them in with two of my rat litters. Tawny, my newest rat mother is slightly less than thrilled to be feeding twenty plus babies, but I rotate out my three nursing females. Diamond, the mother of the oldest litter will have less of a job feeding as she's nursed her babes for three weeks now. But the other two mamas should be able to handle the additional eight and I'm expecting another litter if rats soon.

Anyway, wanted to say hi. Don't know if I should post in this thread for sexing the mice or stat a new thread.


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

Wow! Rat mums can breadfeed mice pups?


----------



## Hunterscliff (Feb 2, 2014)

Hope you enjoy the forum


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi! its my first time with mice too


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

